# City blocks Martial Arts Studio Tournaments



## Ceicei (Dec 31, 2003)

This was in today's Daily Herald newspaper (12/31/03).  Apparently, a city (Lindon, Utah) stopped a mixed martial arts studio from being able to hold their tournament because of the way their facility is classified (as a school, instead of a business).

Here is the link to the story:

http://www.harktheherald.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=10259

- Ceicei


----------

